# Adjustable drywall bench



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone heard of Gyptool adjustable drywall bench? Wanting to get a bench that adjusts from 18' to 30", don't want to spend ton of $$. Found it on Amazon and Ebay for $130 not $250 like some of the other well know brands. They all look the same on the pictures, any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

A bit pricey.

http://www.amazon.com/GypTool-Adjustable-Drywall-Finishing-Walk-Up/dp/B00JMP1EAY


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got a couple of the $50 Werners which are ok for kids and small women. Been shopping the better models for a few months and plan on picking up a pair of these this fall- Aluminum Drywall Walk-Up Adjustable 18"-30" Folding Bench Heavy Duty - Drywall Lifts - Amazon.com

The biggest difference is the weight limit and stability.

I can't recall ever being disappointed in buying a quality tool.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Why would you spend that kind of $$ on what looks like the same thing? The Gyptool has same specks at more than half the cost name brand ones. Is every one using the same product picture?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Pierson Painting said:


> Why would you spend that kind of $$ on what looks like the same thing? The *Gyptool has same specks* at more than half the cost name brand ones. Is every one using the same product picture?


Look again.
Gyptool only rated for 250 lbs.
Warner is rated for 450.
This one 500- Aluminum Drywall Walk-Up Adjustable 18"-30" Folding Bench Heavy Duty - Drywall Lifts - Amazon.com

Sort of like the difference between a type III ladder and a type IA.
You get what you pay for.
Just decide what works best for you.
Personally, I _need_ the sturdier benches/ladders.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I double checked the specs on Amazon and it states that the bench is rated at 500lbs and the side steps are rated at 250lbs. Again it seems there isn't much difference between these benches. Maybe it's in the quality of the metal?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Pierson Painting said:


> I double checked the specs on Amazon and it states that *the bench is rated at 500lbs and the side steps are rated at 250lbs*. Again it seems there isn't much difference between these benches. Maybe it's in the quality of the metal?


You're right, I see that now.

Gyptool also offers another set of legs and side steps to take you up to 44" for $200. Though the weights are comparable, the Gyptool just doesn't look as 'meaty'.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I was thinking that, but I'm not a heavy guy and I'll only use it to cut-in 9' ceilings. Can't beat the price, if I don't like it I'll send it back.

Thanks


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Pierson Painting said:


> I was thinking that, but I'm not a heavy guy and I'll only use it to cut-in 9' ceilings. Can't beat the price, if I don't like it I'll send it back.
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like a good fit for you!
I'd be interested in feedback after you've had a chance to try it out for awhile.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

We'll do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the werner might also have a wider top step, but I don't own one so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Just received the bench. Gave it a look over, all the welds look good and there wasn't any assembling involved. I'm sure its not as heavy duty as some of the major brands, but I think it will work for what i want it for. Unfortunately it has made in china stamped in it about three times. Ill get back with an update once I start using it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Pierson Painting said:


> Just received the bench. Gave it a look over, all the welds look good and there wasn't any assembling involved. I'm sure its not as heavy duty as some of the major brands, but I think it will work for what i want it for. Unfortunately it has made in china stamped in it about three times. Ill get back with an update once I start using it.




Just in case...write something out before you try it, stating your intentions. Be sure to include your PT username and password. That way, the investigators can log on and fill us in on what happened.


Just kidding, stay safe.


----------

